# USA Made T-shirts, DTG Printing and Fulfillment Service Required



## Alihopeless (Oct 25, 2014)

Dear All,
I'm creating my online store. I need 3 important services to be offered through one company or website, which are:
1- USA made t-shirts for newborns till Adults (males and females) in a very good quality.
2- DTG printing. 
3- Fulfillment service.

I can replace the fulfillment service with other independent companies but I need the 2 points.

Is there anyone can help me to find them? or advice me with other options?

Thank you so much


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

What do you expect to pay for Made in USA?


----------



## Alihopeless (Oct 25, 2014)

With Printing, i think it starts from $11 up to $20. Although if there is something cheaper with good quality, I will be thankful.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

Alihopeless said:


> Dear All,
> I'm creating my online store. I need 3 important services to be offered through one company or website, which are:
> 1- USA made t-shirts for newborns till Adults (males and females) in a very good quality.
> 2- DTG printing.
> ...



Did you end up finding a supplier for your t-shirts? would like to know what had happened in the end for you


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

USA made items will cost more but it could also be a great unique selling point.


----------



## Positivefeeling (Mar 14, 2016)

@4C Print Shop I agree, US or Australian products do cost more but you need to consider quality, durability etc, I have had shirts printed in China and let me tell you its harder to maintain the quality. I have contacted numerous China offshore markets. Was very close to sourcing one in HK to do print, sew, cut but unfortunately time spent in looking for the right company is very hard, I feel I have wasted time and effort. Being unsure on quality or whether the products will be delivered for the first time and on-time is the biggest crucial thing. You get what you pay for, its better spending a little bit more money in country than outsourcing at this stage especially if you are a small company. Time is money, At the end of the day the customer has to feel surprised and excited, if they receive something that isn't of satisfactory then you'll lose out. It's your name on the line.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

In this day and age outsourcing is the best bet. It is too hard to run a online store and a print shop at the same time. I am 100% certain that you can find fulfillment companies that can deliver value.


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought self promotion was forbidden.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

All the best for your business.


----------

